# واقية الراس اثناء العمل



## وسام النعيمي (28 مارس 2010)

نداء استغاثة ..... الى جميع الاخوان والاساتذة الاعزاء ....سالت ودون مجيب ... وكأن سوالي لغز ... 
السوال هو ... واقية الراس (الخوذة)لها عدة الوان ( بيظاء وصفراء وحمراء وزرقاء وخضراء...الخ)فهل هي صنفت حسب التدرج الوظيفي .... ام على الاختصاص اي ان لكل صنف من اصناف العمل له لون خاص به ...... يرجى الرد حول الموضوع لكي انام الليل رجاءا وبالتفصيل ان امكن ..............
.................من العراق ............................اخوكم وسام ...................................


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
اكتب لك هذا الرد و انا اضحك
لماذا كل هذا القلق لدرجة انك لا تستطيع النوم
عموما كل شركة و لها نظامها الخاص فى الالوان


----------



## وسام النعيمي (31 مارس 2010)

الى السيد العزيز صلاح الصاوي ...... انا لااستطيع النوم بسبب اني استخدم شي لااعرف لماذا الكل لاترتدي نفس اللون ارغب بالمساعدة اكثر ان امكن ....... ولكم مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير . 
..............من العراق ..... اخوكم وسام ................


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

فى شركة بتروجت للصناعات البترولية بمصر

الابيض=مهندسين
الازرق=فنيين
الاحمر=سلامة مهنية
الاصفر=زائرين

لكل اعتقد ان دى مش قاعدة عامة يعنى كل شركة و لها نظام


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تنام الليل من الان يا باشمهندس وسام


----------

